# BIG headed Hoplias



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Two days ago, a couple of my old Wolves i sold to a fella named Chris spawned. Just got the call from my friend Chris and looks like the eggs from these guys have hatched. He separated half the eggs into another tank yesterday and at about 7am this morning, they have ALL hatched. He says it looks like a couple thousand. Is that even possible??? DAYAM!! These are the Hoplias that get that blue tint to their gill area when under the lights. Cant wait to see there growth rate. We are expecting alot of cannibalism but i believe thats why so many were born. Ill try to keep you all updated with the progress. I want to know of ANY other successful Wolf spawns here in the U.S.A. Thanks all.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Any pics of the parents baddfish? Would love to see what they look like!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats awesome, can make some money there. Try and get pics, and seperate them more to reduce cannabolism if there is really that many.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on this???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw pics on another site and the guy is sellin em I believe.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw pics on another site and the guy is sellin em I believe.


----------

